# Central Virginia



## IsolatedAndConfused (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll write a longer post when I'm inspired to do so. Anyone out there in the central Virginia area? We can meet for tea, go to a museum, share talents, help one another achieve relationship goals, etc.

Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

What city, or nearest city, do you live in?


----------



## IsolatedAndConfused (Nov 20, 2009)

Charlottesville.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

I live in Blackstone...but that's more southeast VA


----------



## IsolatedAndConfused (Nov 20, 2009)

It's difficult to arrange meet ups across such a wide area. Any one have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a few hours away from Northern VA. I'll watch this thread and keep an eye out on what happens. I can drive a little bit, but don't want to go too far either.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

There's probably more people with SA in my Canadian hometown than in all of the South combined (VA, NC, SC, GA, FL, AL, MS, KY, TN, LA, MS, AR, TX). It seems like SA's more of a West Coast / North East kind of thing.


----------

